# Kirschbaum entfernen :-( ?



## Ikulas (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

wir haben vor rund 5 Jahren eine Süsskirsche in unseren Garten gepflanzt. Wir haben fleissig den Mindestabstand zum Nachbarn eingehalten. Aber leider nicht darüber nachgedacht, dass eine Kirsche großflächige Wurzeln ausbildet. Die Kirsche ist inzwischen rund 5 m hoch und ein schöner Schattenspender. Vögel nehmen ihn auch gerne an, vor allem auch wegen der leckeren Kirschen. 
Seit einiger Zeit sehen wir, dass der Rasen in Baumnähe deutlich stärker unter TRockenheit leidet, als an anderen Stellen. Nun bin ich -mehr durch Zufall, weil ich etwas über Schlehen-Wurzelausläufer gesucht habe- darüber gestolpert, dass auch Kirschbäume ordentliche Wurzeln bilden und diese schon Häuser/Garagen/Rohre etc. beschädigt haben. Der Kirschbaum steht ca. 3 m von unserer Garage weg. Zum Haus sind es vielleicht rund 5 - 6 m. Nun haben wir ernshaft Bedenken, dass das dauerhaft wirklich gut geht. Wir erwägen deshalb -so schmerzlich es auch ist- diesen Baum zu entfernen. Noch ist er nicht sooooo riesig und es geht noch einigermaßen, wenngleich der Aufwand sicher auch jetzt schon ordentlich ist. 

Was meinen die Gartenexperten dazu ? Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Wir haben noch so einen dumme Tat begangen. Wir haben ein Maulbeerstrauch, der sich inzwischen als schönes Bäumchen entpuppt, ebenfalls zu dicht an Garage und Kirsche gepflanzt. Auch der muss raus. 

Mal zahlt eben Lehrgeld ;-). Normalerweise informieren wir uns ja immer vorher. Aber nach dem Bauen wollten wir schnell den Garten anlegen und waren wohl etwas zu übereifrig :-(.

LG Beate


----------



## Brittami (3. Juli 2014)

Hm... Ich müsste mal nachmessen, aber:
Wir haben vor 10 Jahren ein Haus gekauft, Bj. 1960. Auf der einen Seite des Hauses im Garten steht ein riesiger Kirschbaum (wir kommen an die Kirschen nicht mehr ran) in ....ca.... 5? 6? Metern Entfernung. Auf der anderen Seite steht ein __ Ahorn (wahrscheinlich wie die Kirsche genauso alt wie das Haus); hier sind's wohl nur 2 Meter zwischen Baum und Haus.
Schäden am Haus konnten wir weder beim Kauf noch jetzt nach 10 Jahren feststellen....

LG
Britta


----------



## Ikulas (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn man so recherchiert und ließt und auch rumfrägt, dann heißt es so und mal so. Ich denke, es kommt auch auf den Baum an, wie wuchsfreudig er ist und vor allem, wieviel Platz er auch so hat. 
Fakt scheint aber wohl zu sein, dass sich die Wurzeln im Laufe der Jahre gerne aus der Rasenoberfläche drücken und das finde ich in einem kleinen Garten jetzt auch nicht so schön. Aber damit könnte ich mich -dem Baum zuliebe- auch noch arrangieren. Das sollte jetzt nicht der alleinige Grund sein. Das Problem ist halt, man weiß es nicht. Und jetzt hat er noch eine Größe, wo man mit einem wesentlichen gerigeren Aufwand handeln könnte. Später wäre es dann schon ein größerer Aufwand, den Baum zu entfernen. Ganz zzu schweigen davon, dass man dann wohl auch eine Genehmigung bräuchte.
Wir sind extrem hin und hergerissen. So ein Baum ist was schönes und nur sehr ungern würde ich ihn "töten" wollen. Deshalb ja meine Frage in die Runde, welche Erfahrungen hier so mit Kirschen gemacht wurden. 

LG Beate


----------



## Brittami (3. Juli 2014)

Deshalb ja meine Antwort mit meinen Erfahrungen. 
Dass sich irgendwo Wurzeln aus dem Rasen drücken, ist mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen. Jedenfalls nicht die der Kirsche.
Und wie gesagt, unser Baum ist riiiesig, mit einer wahnsinns-ausladenden Krone, also würde ich ihn durchaus "wuchsfreudig" nennen. 
Wenn er gut trägt und die Kirschen wirklich lecker sind, würde ich ihn stehenlassen.

Aber ich bin gespannt, was hier noch so für Erfahrungen auftauchen. Man lernt ja nie aus.

LG
Britta


----------



## Ikulas (3. Juli 2014)

Für Deinen Kommentar bin ich auch sehr dankbar .


----------



## Tanny (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Beate, 
wenn es "nur" darum geht, ob die Wurzeln die Garage gefährden, dann würde ich mir 
einmal einen Baumexperten (nicht irgendeinen Gärtner, sondern jemanden, der 
wirklich etwas von Bäumen versteht) kommen lassen, damit er sich die Situation live vor 
Ort anschaut und beurteilt. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Ikulas (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,

danke ! Genau das werden wir dann auch machen. Der Baum ist einfach zu schön und zu gesund, um ihn einfach so zu fällen. Deshalb soll sich das ein Profi anschauen.Wir haben gestern mal gemessen. Vom Haus ist der Baum knapp 7 m und von der Garage knapp 3 Meter entfernt. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, das ist noch ok.


----------

